# how many rods do you fish with?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

when on the surf, at AI or any other beach, how many rods do you put out??


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> when on the surf, at AI or any other beach, how many rods do you put out??


When I am soaking bait on the surf (assuming I have the space to do so) I fish from 5-6 rods. I like to increase my chances. If I have 30 yards at the Tank I will use 6-8 rods (3 to 4 on each side). In a crowded situation on a pier I use 1-2-3 depending on how much space I have. I also will take up a rod if I see that space is becoming limited.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

depends, if'n I'm alone during the day I'll get them all out at some point up to 8 but that is very tough sledding, at night usually 3, if crowded 3-4, this is at AI. OBX they'll run you off the beach spiking more then 2 rods


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Usually 2 spiked and one to toss lures. Sometimes just one if I'm wading.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a hard enough time using 2 rods soaking...seems like everytime i check the bait on one, it's gone. cant imagine checking 8


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

I've seen 1 guy using 7-8 SURF rods at poor old pine lake, fishing for trout...

If you guys don't know pine lake, it's about the size of half or more of a football field. 

You should have saw him when he got a bit, poor trout, i thought it had it's head ripped off...

I also believe he was using high-low rigs hehe


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> i have a hard enough time using 2 rods soaking...seems like everytime i check the bait on one, it's gone. cant imagine checking 8


Well I usually have 5 out and one for lure tossing. Having 5 or more out makes it interesting. If I have the space to myself I will spread the rods out to cover more area. This is a good way of getting some exercise. I am forever walking back and forth between rods checking bait. Works for me.

Even at my boat ramp I'll fish 4-5 rods but when the action is fast and furious I usually drop down to 2 or 3.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

That many rods is a rare occasion, one where the skates and doggies aren't in thick and the snappers and crabs are behaving. You know the rare days where you can pull in untouched bait all day. But if its slow its a good way to cover water, if one end of the spread picks up you may have found a micro hole and can focus your energy in that direction. If ya'll ever see me fishing that many rods you'll know I'm not very confident, seems like confidence means less rods. In a hot drum hole last spring I fished 2 rods due to fear of a double or having a tangle, in the spring at AI had 8 out one day. A less volatile target helps too if you know you can steer the fish. No point in sharkin or drummin with more then 4, and that assumes they are spread a good bit.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sushiplease said:


> I've seen 1 guy using 7-8 SURF rods at poor old pine lake, fishing for trout...
> 
> If you guys don't know pine lake, it's about the size of half or more of a football field.
> 
> ...


Freshwater fishing in MD is limited to 3 rods. 

Are you saying he uses 7-8 rods or 7-8 ft length rods?


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

okimavich said:


> Freshwater fishing in MD is limited to 3 rods.
> 
> Are you saying he uses 7-8 rods or 7-8 ft length rods?


he was using 7-8 rods, all about 8+ ft...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

For me, I've found the number of rods used depends on several factors:

1. how crowded the beach is
2. current - how strong is it
3. small nibblers/crabs/doggies

I like to keep my bait fresh, that means changing it every 15 minutes. If there are bait buggers out there eating my bait I don't like to put a lot of rods out, just more work for me and cuts into my beer time...

Also, and this is huge, if the current is running strong north to south or vice-versa, then, the lines will end up on the beach or tangled up with someone else...result - more rods than can be managed properly. 

If I have lots of room and I'm sitting on a hole or break, I like to have 3 rods - One long to the bar or outside, one inside the bar at the break, and one in the hole or at the start of the slough. 3 rods. More than enough to handle and keep baited properly. If the current is bad, 2 rods *MAX*. 

Now, this doesn't mean I don't have other rods ready to go. I usually keep one at the ready for throwing lures and another smaller rod for in-close bait fish. Gotta have bait...

At the Point, all that goes out the window, if you're in the conga line, one rod is all you can do! Don't leave other rods in the water unattended, aside from the risk of losing them to some biter, they can tangle other's lines or worse, walk off on their own somewhere...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Charkbait said:


> That many rods is a rare occasion, one where the skates and doggies aren't in thick and the snappers and crabs are behaving. You know the rare days where you can pull in untouched bait all day. But if its slow its a good way to cover water, if one end of the spread picks up you may have found a micro hole and can focus your energy in that direction. If ya'll ever see me fishing that many rods you'll know I'm not very confident, seems like confidence means less rods. In a hot drum hole last spring I fished 2 rods due to fear of a double or having a tangle, in the spring at AI had 8 out one day. A less volatile target helps too if you know you can steer the fish. No point in sharkin or drummin with more then 4, and that assumes they are spread a good bit.


Agreed. I am limited to where I can surf fish so I need all the help I can get and NO I am not confident at AI MD. I do not target shark or Drum only Blues and Stripers and smaller table fare. If the action gets heavy I lower the number of rods. Like Fishbreath said it is affected a lot of factors.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I like to maximize my chances by putting out as many rods as the area can accomodate, but I don't know if I could handle more than 5. When the bite is good, I don't use more than 3. And when the bite is constant, I will just concentrate on a single rod.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Usually three, but am seriously considering two or one. I lost a nice, citation sized door mat flounder last year when it got caught up in another line from my own rod.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Until now, I only had one saltwater rod. Now I'll have three when I go to OBX this summer - 2 for bait, one for hurling metal and lures in the surf for Blues and Spanish. Too bad the Albies aren't around in June


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Where is...*



Sushiplease said:


> I've seen 1 guy using 7-8 SURF rods at poor old pine lake, fishing for trout...
> 
> If you guys don't know pine lake, it's about the size of half or more of a football field.
> 
> ...


...Pine Lake?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*a bunch if I can*

I like to have a couple smaller ones in close for the little tablefare and at least 2 heavers out for something big ... one on each end .... but If I'm just after biggin's then probably three ... it also depends on how much bait I have ... low on bait less rods ... lots of bait lots of rods out ... for me it's never less than 3 and 5 is about the max ... and as the fishing goes I move the rods according to where the bite is ... 

typical summer day on the Banks it's 3 out in close, one with shrimp one with BW or FB's and one with fleas ... all on double bottom drop rigs ... then maybe one with a double drop on a midsize rig with cut bait out a little farther (blues).. and then two heavers on either end with FF rigs and chunks or heads ... you just never know ..... but this is with the family fishing ...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Usually 2 or 3. But mostly 2. But have a plugger ready to go (1-3 oz) when tired of waiting all day and an ultralight (3/4 - 1 oz) ready in case there's a blitz of some sort. The plugger and the ultralight have to be ready to go, as a blitz can happen at anytime, and you don't want to rush anything when it comes to tying.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> ...Pine Lake?


Pine lake is the pond inside Wheaton Regional Park right off of Georgia Avenue.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Anywhere from 1-4. One if I am jigging. Surf 2-4 depending on how much work I want to do. Pier 2-3.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

The one thing I will not do is to be "THAT GUY". We all know some people who will hog the entire pier/beach so that no one can get near them. I've seen one dude w/ over 15 rods at a nearby pier before, and when a father brings his son to teach him how to fish get turned away because there's no room.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Depends on the place StupidJet. 

AI: I bring 4 heavers, usually put out 2 or 3. 
SPSP: 3 usually.
Pier: depends, like most said already, got look out for your neighbor, don't wanna crowd nobody and don't want them to crowd me. When in doubt, always ask, most people will let ya squeeze a rod or 2 in the coveted corner spot  If your lucky, sometimes they'll even let ya squeeze in on their honey hole


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

2 -3 lure rods 
maybe 1 bait rod.... depends on the water


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sushiplease said:


> I've seen 1 guy using 7-8 SURF rods at poor old pine lake, fishing for trout...
> 
> If you guys don't know pine lake, it's about the size of half or more of a football field.
> 
> ...



What? Are you sayin I was doing it wrong?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

1 rod... anything more than that is over kill..... :--|


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> 1 rod... anything more than that is over kill.....


your the same guy who carry his rods in case and have a rod rack on your suzuki sidekick


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> 1 rod... anything more than that is over kill..... :--|


Common bro . . . I saw them rods spiked like a picket fence last weekend


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*different strokes*

for different people ... but reading between the lines .... I see that either you are on vacation and just relaxing and soaking bait = lots of rods .... or on a weekend marathon fishing like it's your last trip and throwing lures = few rods .... is the place your fishing crowded ........ pier ... beach .... it's up to you and what your looking for ........ 

Good luck ........


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok ok ok...... geeezz... 4 rods... One being a metal rod.. just incase those blues start showing up... 




fingersandclaws said:


> Common bro . . . I saw them rods spiked like a picket fence last weekend


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Normally its just 1 rod but there are times when I just soak bait and then its 2 rods but that is very rare (maybe 2 times a year) . Hard for me to handle more than 1 rod (I wont say why )


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Normally its just 1 rod but there are times when I just soak bait and then its 2 rods but that is very rare (maybe 2 times a year) . Hard for me to handle more than 1 rod (I wont say why )


Tom ... we are drafting a resolution with the Natural Resources steering committee that will stipulate that Tom Hengst will be allowed to ONLY fish with 1 rod at a time. This is a cooperative effort between other less talented fishermen and the Fish and Wildlife service in order to give us mere mortals a fighting chance to catch fish as well as protection against total annihilation of all edible fish stocks near shore.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Tom ... we are drafting a resolution with the Natural Resources steering committee that will stipulate that Tom Hengst will be allowed to ONLY fish with 1 rod at a time. This is a cooperative effort between other less talented fishermen and the Fish and Wildlife service in order to give us mere mortals a fighting chance to catch fish as well as protection against total annihilation of all edible fish stocks near shore.


LMAO ! Its all good Doug  I'm pretty good with just 1 rod ... I was even blamed for the over harvest of De flatties ...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> LMAO ! Its all good Doug  I'm pretty good with just 1 rod ... I was even blamed for the over harvest of De flatties ...


Watch out everyone if Tom ever moves from DE ... every year he is in a state they up the size limit by a 1/2 inch and lower the creel just to try and keep up with Tom's carnage 

I am coming for flatties this May so save me one or else my wife might not believe I'm fishing


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Watch out everyone if Tom ever moves from DE ... every year he is in a state they up the size limit by a 1/2 inch and lower the creel just to try and keep up with Tom's carnage
> 
> I am coming for flatties this May so save me one or else my wife might not believe I'm fishing


Just remember you have a raft and you cant pop my canoe funny guy 
Seriously though if you make the trip it'll be worth it ..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm with ya Cyg . . . Tom will find every single legal sized + fish in the area before I even get a nibble. You distract him, I'll kick him in the leg and we'll be good to go.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*When is to much to much*

If you fish with more than three rods soaking to catch a fish you are in seriuos trouble or need to learn better technics.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> If you fish with more than three rods soaking to catch a fish you are in seriuos trouble


Well I guess I am some deep doo doo then because I HATE using less than 3 rods when soaking bait. 


Bass_n_around said:


> ... or need to learn better technics.


Hmmmm ... bait hook with best bait available, cast baited rig into precise location. Repeat 3+ times. Choose 1 rod and jig it a little to entice sight hunters like trout .... hmmm ... I could just sit on my keester and do nothing and still catch the fish ... doesn't sound like it's all that difficult to go changing *techniques.*

Besides I thought *Technics* was an average to slightly below average stereo equipment manufacturer.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*depends*

on the situation.
on pier 3 rods (2 soaking, 1 lures)
surf 2 rods ( 1 soaking, 1 lure)
boat 2 rods ( 1 main, other backup)


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I almost always fish two rods. Sometimes go to three or even four on rare occasions, it just depends on what's biting and what fish I'm targeting. I usually have a short rod rigged for plugging, too. 

Fishing a lot of rods is a lot of work! I'm fishing to relax so it's usually two rods, one long and one short.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Depends on how much energy I have, but generally 2 for soaking bait, and a third smaller one to either throw small baits or lures .. the small pole usually catches the most 

If I'm getting simultaneous doggie and/or skate action I drop down to 1 or 2 poles ... caught 20 junkfish one morning at 3Rs and it nearly killed me


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> If you fish with more than three rods soaking to catch a fish you are in seriuos trouble or need to learn better technics.


Thanks! I'll try and do gooder now...I've seen the light.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sand spiking, two is perfect for me in most cases and sometimes I go with three if it is real slow or I'm real anxious. 

I would go with more but I always think about hooking into a monster and the other lines are just gonna get in the way.

I don't count my lure rod.

Boats are completely different, I troll up to 9 lines.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

On the beach at AI surf fishing I usually have 3 rods out. Two setup for big game fish and one setup for small pan fish (spot croaker blue and etc) 

If I feel extra frisky I'll put a 4th out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Well I guess I am some deep doo doo then because I HATE using less than 3 rods when soaking bait.
> 
> Besides I thought *Technics* was an average to slightly below average stereo equipment manufacturer.


Now THAT's funny!! opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*me*

I usually fish two and bring two or more for back up in case a rod goes south. If I have the room I'll fish 4 rods.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> If you fish with more than three rods soaking to catch a fish you are in seriuos trouble or need to learn better technics.


total BS!!! esp when fishing in the surf. 

You need baits located in different depths and ranges when fishing the surf zone. You never know where those fish will be lurking.

One rod right behind the breakers, one rod in the hole and one heaved out to the bar. 

Thats three right there all doing a job of finding the fish. 

I say if you aren't fishing 3 rods you aren't fishing hard. And if you say you know the fish will be in close or far out, you very short sided and need a slap in the head.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually only use one rod, sometimes two. I beleive one rod in your hand will out fish two rods in a holder almost everytime


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

zam said:


> I usually only use one rod, sometimes two. I beleive one rod in your hand will out fish two rods in a holder almost everytime


unless you are using circle hooks...


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

Two rods max, I pier fish the most and usually use one to catch some bait. If your using more than 2 rods by yourself all I have to say is get a life. =P


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tell your cousin KMW said what's up!!




Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Two rods max, I pier fish the most and usually use one to catch some bait. If your using more than 2 rods by yourself all I have to say is get a life. =P


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> unless you are using circle hooks...


Yep, I agree that two rods in a holder with circle hooks will out fish one rod in your hand with circle hooks.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

zam said:


> Yep, I agree that two rods in a holder with circle hooks will out fish one rod in your hand with circle hooks.


And by that logic 3-4 rods with circles will out fish 2 rods with circles. I like getting my exercise running between poles 

I exclusively use circles now except for bait poles. Worked great for me this year!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

1 million !


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Over the course of a year I kinda changed my view on circle hooks. It was a time when I would only use them. Now If I'm using a large bait I rather use J-hooks..




cygnus-x1 said:


> And by that logic 3-4 rods with circles will out fish 2 rods with circles. I like getting my exercise running between poles
> 
> I exclusively use circles now except for bait poles. Worked great for me this year!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Over the course of a year I kinda changed my view on circle hooks. It was a time when I would only use them. Now If I'm using a large bait I rather use J-hooks..


Poor misguided soul 

J/K ... everyone should fish what they like best!


----------

